# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  10 Tips to Manage Your Time More Effectively

## peteraugusts

1. Keep a "to do" list and prioritize it on a daily basis - use a daily planner or an electronic tool to manage and track your "to do" list.
   2. Schedule time on your calendar to work on your projects - block at least 2 - 3 hour increments (no phone, no email, no internet).
   3. Set aside an hour in the morning to review and answer emails.
   4. Set aside an hour mid-afternoon to respond to phone calls.
   5. If someone "pops in" while you are working, explain you have a deadline and schedule time to devote to them later in the day or the next day.
   6. For larger projects, develop a project plan with detailed task lists and milestones to reach.
   7. Stay organized - keep your files - whether on your desk, in the cabinet or on the computer - in order and properly labeled so you can find what you need quickly.
   8. Set goals of what is important to you and what you want to accomplish - if something is unimportant or non-value-add - remove it from your list of things to do.
   9. Too much going on regularly - keep a notebook of everything you do over a week time period to determine where you are spending time that isn't productive.
  10. Learn how to delegate - you don't have to do it all yourself.

----------


## norseman

Interesting article.I agree wit all the points that you have shared here.Time management is really important for life and also for daily schedule of ours.

----------


## sgcrichi

I am agree with you and I have some tips for you,

1.Explore the full potentials of technology
2.Take advantage of Social Networking
3.Short Conversations work best
4.Share your contact information
5.Be in Control
6.Start early
7.Complete work at time
8.Spend time for yourself

----------


## mcullam

Hi,
Thank you for your tips.

----------


## ohentry

Hi,
Thank you for sharing.........

----------


## Alex85

Time is money. Manage your time and earn more. Thanks for your tips.

----------


## jencycaswell1

I impressed by your information and I am agree with you and I have some tips for you, Explore the full potentials of technology, Take advantage of Social Networking, Share your contact information, Short Conversations work best, Complete work at time, and Spend time for yourself.

----------


## petervanpersie

As per my knowledge, all of us agree on the fact that a lovely personal time management skills are essential for a happy, successful career. Self-discipline is vital when you are prioritizing things. An explanation of the effects of self-discipline on proper time management.

----------


## Ctrrings

Its really valuable information specially for those who have there daily busy schedule

----------


## kevinjames155

Interesting article.I agree wit all the points that you have shared here.Time management is really important for life and also for daily schedule of ours.

----------


## mikehussy

There are so many informative points you covered. I appreciate it. I went through so many blogs and found that your blog provides a good number of folks. Good job.




Cheap flights to Bagalore

----------


## joylord01

Time management is such an important skill, could be very effective, but yet a whole bunch of people seem to have serious issues with it. Time management is one of the skills taught in school, but to learn.

----------


## antony

The best way to manage time is not to manage your time at all. What I want to say is that instead of trying to manage your time just manage your tasks. Do important things first and do them to complete. This is the best way to manage your time. As you keep on completing your more important tasks first you will notice that you have a lot of time left in the end. Try this if you find it worth.

----------


## charliewarhol

Time management is main thing in traveling time. Here you guys post very lovely & amazing tips about Time manage. Great Job.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Even the clothing business and Spa travel cruise missiles and wear. A bit of travel clothing is designed to protect the security or other precautions or diversity issues.Especially if a purse or wallet, which stole the money, with some emergency funds tucked away in the clothes can be a great resource for travelers.

----------


## aronsmiths

Here are some travel tips from my end:

1. Read backpacker etiquette
2. Check the latest travel advice about the destination
3. Travel insurance 
4. Obey the law
5. Make copies of your passport details

----------


## millerholme

Divide your work into smaller parts that can be accomplished in shorter intervals and rest assured there is a way that we can effectively take back control over our lives.

----------


## hmelissa

The most important thing - planning. I'm learning it.

----------


## oliverqueen001

Managing Your Time
1)Prioritize tasks
2)Keep a "to do" list and prioritize it on a daily basis - use a daily 
3)Keep a schedule
4)Save the best for last
5)Break larger tasks down into more
manageable activities

----------


## vimmetlop

Really a worthy post and thank you so much for the information

----------


## sankalppatil732

Take advantage of Social Networking. 
Short Conversations work best
Share your contact information

----------

